# Just bought a Roku tv...



## mattyro7878 (Nov 27, 2014)

Got a beautiful TCL 535 with a Roku operating system. Why am I torturing myself with this TiVo turd? I get this message after having to restart the ts4k. 15 minutes before I could watch and here's what I get 5 minutes into WandaVision:


----------



## 241705 (Mar 9, 2010)

Looks like a Disney+ error. You sure that's TiVo's fault?


----------



## WVZR1 (Jul 31, 2008)

It was your $$$$ - Joe, John, Jim and Tom's cousin I don't believe twisted your arm BUT is it actually a TiVo issue?


----------



## U'nique (Jun 26, 2020)

mattyro7878 said:


> Got a beautiful TCL 535 with a Roku operating system. Why am I torturing myself with this TiVo turd? I get this message after having to restart the ts4k. 15 minutes before I could watch and here's what I get 5 minutes into WandaVision:
> View attachment 57248


I give up, why? I just opened my last support case with TiVo asking how to delete my account since I just threw my Stream 4K in the garbage about a half hour ago.


----------



## connie_w (Jan 10, 2015)

Not sure I understand the Tivo connection to this error.
Looks like Disney Plus was having an issue with at least what you were trying to watch at that time.
Why use the TS4K when you have a Roku TV, anyway? Or, are you saying you were able to watch it just fine using the Roku apps but not the TS4K app?

I just bought a new HiSense Roku TV this week myself and set it up on Friday night and watched a Disney Plus movie without issue using the built in Roku app. I don't have a TS4K.
Unrelated to Disney Plus, I then hooked up my Tivo Roamio OTA. So far so good with that. Had a little trouble at first with setting up the Tivo remote. My Roamio is on the newer software because I needed it to support the newer tivo mini in another room. So, perhaps the remote setup is just a tad fussier. Not sure. But, all is well after a few attempts.

Have to say this tv was one of the easiest I've ever seen as far as total tv setup goes. I don't know if all Roku tv's set up the same way, but it was easy.


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

mattyro7878 said:


> Got a beautiful TCL 535 with a Roku operating system. Why am I torturing myself with this TiVo turd?


Great question. Can the TV not do everything the Tivo does? Seems redundant to me. Rather like bringing a portable radio to listen to in your car rather than use the car radio.

I wouldn't throw the TS4K in the garbage like another poster, but I would sell it or give it away. I personally throw my old streaming devices in my suitcase so I can stream when I travel, which is a lot these days.


----------



## Wayoverpar1 (May 19, 2017)

I have 2 TCL Roku tv's, a 55" and a 43" that have Bolt's hooked up to them. Both have worked flawlessly for over 2 years. The only issue I had was a bad HDMI cable, which wasn't the tv's fault but took me a bit to figure out. Having the Roku's built in makes it a lot easier for my wife to get to our streaming channels, especially now that they finally have HBO MAX. I got the second Bolt because my wife is a Tuner Hog with her Hallmark and Lifetime movies and I didn't have an available tuner in my bonus room, which is my man cave.


----------



## mattyro7878 (Nov 27, 2014)

I finished WandaVision on the Roku tv and haven't gone back to the ts4k. Don't know if I will


----------



## dbpaddler (Sep 25, 2004)

blackngold75 said:


> Looks like a Disney+ error. You sure that's TiVo's fault?


He doesn't care. You can always tell when people just want to blame tivo because they are bitter over how the dvr ecosystem played out and how the TS4k wasn't the tie in they thought it'd be. Remember in the beginning when the plex people *****ed over a Plex Android issue yet were quick to call the TS4k a turd when people with Shields had the same issue at the time.

It's like, why even bother to buy the TS4k when you have the negative disposition already? Just buy the CCGTV, Roku or fire and let it go...

Sent from my SM-N981U using Tapatalk


----------

